# Need Help w/a Deer Blind



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Was hoping to get some help from the group regarding a deer blind. Although I've been deer hunting for about the last 10 years, I've always been a guest on someone else's lease/property. I was given an opportunity this year to join a lease for next season, which I've already committed to.

With that comes the problem/task of building a deer blind. I'm way to cheap to just go buy one and I have a access to a lot of scrap lumber to build one with.

I'm hoping to get good ideas regarding size (interior hieght, width, length, etc.), best way to design the windows, the door, the roof, etc. Just anything to help a first time builder of a deer blind would be great. Any pictures anyone may be willing to post to give me any ideas would also be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

REMEMBER TO ADD A SMALL SHELF IN ONE CORNER TO SET DRINKS, BINOCULORS AND SUCH ON WHILE HUNTING
FOR A SINGLE PERSON A 4x4 OR SO IS PROBABLY A GOOD SIZE. I'VE GOT ONE WE MADE BIG ENOUGH TO PUT A CAR BENCH SEAT IN FOR TWO PEOPLE TO HUNT
WINDOWS - MAKE A HINGED PIECE A LITTE BIGGER THAN THE OPENING, HINGE IT UPWARDS, RUN A WIRE THROUGHT THE WALL WHERE YOU CAN PICK THE WINDOW UP AND HOOK IT OPEN FROM THE INSIDE
IN ONE BLIND I PUT A CUSHONED MAT DOWN AND IN THE OTHER IT HAS CARPET, THIS HELPS TO KEEP NOISE DOWN
HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg crate on the walls will help you from ringing you ears ... another reason I like a 15' ladder stand or tripod. Academy has them on sale right now for 49 dollars.

But, bowed up is spot on. 4x4 for a single, shelf, carpet, and coat hooks are all good ideas. Surely you could google up some plans.

My only real tip is this ... don't shillouette yourself with a back window ... make it small enough or offset it so that you can see behind you but not be the bobble head in the window. Deer shy away from the killing towers pretty quick once the figure it out.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I rip my 2x4's into except for the floor, this lightens the stand up and cuts the cost down, unless you know you are leaving it there for a long time! Is it going to be a ground or elevated blind?


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Another option to building yourself a blind is looking into climbing tree stands. Of course you need fairly tall, straight trees for these. I recommend www.summitstands.com as a good place to look. I currently have one, the Viper SS, and love it! It looks like alot of work, but once I used it I realized it's not that difficult and it's fairly good exercise. Academy currently offers the Summit Viper for around $150, which I will be purchasing 1 maybe 2 for next year. Of course, I plan on building a blind too but these climbers are great alternative for you, IMO.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have found a stand that is 4 foot x 5 foot is the best all around stand. Plenty of room for extra gear and a little heater that is not right under your face. A 4x6 will do if two people will hunt out of it. I like to use camo screen cloth for curtains to cut down on the head bobble mentioned above. If you make them so they slide on a wire strung from side to side you can bunch up or spread open depending on view wanted. I use a tin roof that extends one foot over box to cut down on rain entering windows. Carpet on floor is good as well as the shelf for small items as mentioned above. Good luck and I hope ideas help.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

redduck said:


> I have found a stand that is 4 foot x 5 foot is the best all around stand. Plenty of room for extra gear and a little heater that is not right under your face. A 4x6 will do if two people will hunt out of it. I like to use camo screen cloth for curtains to cut down on the head bobble mentioned above. If you make them so they slide on a wire strung from side to side you can bunch up or spread open depending on view wanted. I use a tin roof that extends one foot over box to cut down on rain entering windows. Carpet on floor is good as well as the shelf for small items as mentioned above. Good luck and I hope ideas help.


Ahh, the tin roof-awesome when hunting while it's raining, but very hard to keep my eyes open Lol ! Tin is a good idea, unless the stand is elevated "lightening", i recently went back to a wood roof my self!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Any reason you're looking at a blind specifically? I much prefer to hunt from a tripod and good ones can be had for a couple hundred bucks commercially.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Any reason you're looking at a blind specifically? I much prefer to hunt from a tripod and good ones can be had for a couple hundred bucks commercially.


 No doubt this is the way to go. With the way things go on todays deer leases you could be kicked off by the end of the season. I recommend staying as mobile as possible. Tripod and a pop up is the only way to go these days.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Plus you can tuck them back into a tree and the deer hardly notice as long as you sit still.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Guys. I appreciate the feedback.

The lease is out near Llano and the tallest tree I've find thus far is about a 15 ft oak tree. I'm not sure a tree stand would work well in that part of the country. 

I've also thought about a tripod stand and haven't ruled it out completely, although I think a box blind would be a little more comfortable. 

Looking at a 4x6 blind, my Dad will be making the trip with me every now and then, so I'd like to make sure there is room for both of us (neither are very small guys). 

I hadn't thought about the tin roof idea, so I will definetly include that in the plans. 

I'm looking at getting it about 3-5 feet in the air, just to get it up off of the ground mainly; any ideas on the best way to do that. I'm thinking of a 4x4 post bolted into each corner reinforced with some 2x4 cross braces. Will probably use some cable to reinforce it to the ground as well. It gets windy up there from what I've heard.

Again, thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Look for steel elevators on google. They take the guess work out of the angle of your legs which can be 4x4s. I know Academy has recently started selling them for about $75. That's what I am going to use.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

The elevators make it so fast and easy.....


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I like a stand up off the ground. The cheapest is 8 foot treated landscaping timbers bolted or nailed (long nails) to the bottom of deer stand. I use 2x6 or 2x8 for base of stand. one timber in each corner and braced will with 2x4s. Simple wooden ladder up to door on one corner. I use treated wood for base and ladder and braces. The shell of stand can be untreated plywood but it needs to be painted. If you make one wall (side) of the stand two inches shorter than the other water drains off easy.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know how the owl situation is in Llano but I know in S. Texas some of the guys we hunted with failed to have windows that could be closed and they ended up with owls, baby owls and 3" worth of ****. Talk about a raunchy clean up job! Make sure you have plexi glass windows or something comparable.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Cushion the bottom edges (rubber insulation for pvc pipe works well & is cheap) of the windows. Helps with noise and potential barrel jump. Also attach a rag to the bottom outside edge of one window to soak with cover scent. (I like raccoon urine - works anywhere there's '*****)


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It's easy to build a comfortable 4X6 blind out of 5 sheets of 1/2" plywood and a stack of 2X2's along with some treated 2X4's for the floor. When you cut the windows out you can hinge them so you can lock it up nice and tight. Scaffolding makes a great "height adjuster". You can use a single section for about 5 feet of lift or stack as high as you dare go. Mine in Mason is 10' to the floor. I don't like ladders any more (not sure how old your dad is) so I built a stairway and there is no way I would have a stand without a porch to enter the stand (falling off backwards once will make a believer out of you). The stand assembles in premade panels so it's quick and easy to set up or take down. Drop me a pm with your email address and I'll try to send you some pics. I say try because my desktop crashed as I was leaving town earlier this week. If I can get it up and running without losing all my files I will be able to send them to you.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

4 sheets of 3/8 plywood, 8 small hinges for windows, 2 bigger ones for the door, 16 2/2's 8 ft long,some glue and nails 4x4 piece of 5/8 or 3/4 plywood for the floor, treated 2/4's for the 4 foot square base. Cut plywood to the height you like and make the roof off of the cutoffs. Frame the plywood with 2x2's where they lock together (butt up to each other) and screw them together but first put the first side down and then walk around placing the other sides screwing them down to the base and also together. Makes a strong rigid stand. Oh yes put the roof on when three sides are up. Its framed also with 2x2's and sets down inside the outside walls. Cut the windows to the height and width you like and top hinge them. Tie to them about 200# dacron and drill a hole about a foot over the top of the window so you can raise the window from the inside. Put you a couple cut off nails inside so you can hook the string allowing the window to be raised to what ever height you want. Oh yes frame inside the window cutout and leave about 3/4 inch of the 2x2 in the opening so when the window closes it has something to seal to. You can build a very nice dry tight blind for about $125.00 at the most. Oh I forgot some porch paint, I use grey. You can use most any type of roofing material such as tin, tarpaper, etc. 

Tripod stands are nice but not on a cold wet rainy day. Not for this old timer.

Another thing. This stand can be put together high up on some kind of base as long as you can secure the 4x4 base to it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Tripod stands are nice but not on a cold wet rainy day. Not for this old timer.


Amen to that. You will only sit through one wet, hill country norther in a tripod.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Haute

We been there and done that huh ??

Charlie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yessir!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I hunted in blinds this year for the first time that we had plexiglass windows that dropped down inside with wood that was on the outside in the offseason. That plexiglass really made it a bunch warmer on cold days with a good wind. Carpet on the floor. Make sure you frame the door if it is any size or it will warp to heck. I liked to caulk all my seams as well. For fun by a cheap thermometer you can mount to the wood leg or whatever.


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

If it a ground blind your after put some skids to drag it where you like it. Buy some rat poison and foggers for the off season along with bee spray.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

i saw the most ridiculous blind ever a few weeks ago. This thing was easily 10x12. Had a bar, leather couch, 2 plasma tv's with 2 sets of wireless headphones (one tv for sat tv and another for the 360 degree camera on the top) a heater/ac, spotting scope, coffee maker, frs radio for having lunch bought to you, nice carpet, recliner, end tables, microwave, ect ect. You could sit back on the couch and watch the feeder on the smaller 32 inch LCD tv or pick up a remote and pan the camera around and check the other feeders out. roughin it!!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

For a shelf, use 2 pieces of 1"x4"x4". Before attaching the two boards together, cutout the 2"x2" or 2"x4" corners, so it fits flush against the was, then attach the other board so gear stays on the shelf.









For putting plexiglass on runners, in the windows...
then take two other 2"x2"x4" and cut 2 slots (table saw works great), wide enough for the plexiglass.
Next cut your plexiglass 2 inches taller than your window opening and 1 inch wider than your window(provided your window is not the full withe of the plywood). Next cut the plexiglass in half so that one half will go in the front slot of the runner and the other half will go in the back slot. 
Now, attach the bottom runner, lower than your window, so you have room to pad the window (so your rifle won't make noise when slid left or right). Place your plexidgass in the slots and next place to top runner over the plexiglass and attach to the top of the window(allowing enough slack, so the plexiglass side easily). 
Finally to seal the gap between the plexiglass you can use weather stipping. Also place some on the wall where the plexi touches when opened or closed, all the way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Then, buy a Mr Buddy Heater from Academy, makes little to no noise and works well in a deer stand. No lighter needed to ignite. Carpet the walls for sound, install a couple of hooks so you can hang earplugs, binoculars, just stuff! Good luck!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

osobrujo said:


> For a shelf, use 2 pieces of *1"x4"x4"*. Before attaching the two boards together, cutout the 2"x2" or 2"x4" corners, so it fits flush against the was, then attach the other board so gear stays on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woops,
Shelves should have been 1"x4"x4'. In your case 1"x4"x6', if your blind is 6' wide.
And the runners, 2"x2"x4', or 2"x2"x6' for a blind 6' wide.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> It's easy to build a comfortable 4X6 blind out of 5 sheets of 1/2" plywood and a stack of 2X2's along with some treated 2X4's for the floor. When you cut the windows out you can hinge them so you can lock it up nice and tight. *Scaffolding makes a great "height adjuster". You can use a single section for about 5 feet *of lift or stack as high as you dare go. Mine in Mason is 10' to the floor. I don't like ladders any more (not sure how old your dad is) so I built a stairway and there is no way I would have a stand without a porch to enter the stand (falling off backwards once will make a believer out of you). The stand assembles in premade panels so it's quick and easy to set up or take down. Drop me a pm with your email address and I'll try to send you some pics. I say try because my desktop crashed as I was leaving town earlier this week. If I can get it up and running without losing all my files I will be able to send them to you.


I agree on the scaffolding. $100.00 for a used set, there is a place on 45N that sells it. I like that better than the 4X4 idea because it is a lot stronger than wood and there is no chance of rot. Got one for sale if interested....I'm moving to Colorado next year.


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Go to Lowes or Home Depot and get you some cabinet hinges for your windows.You can put them on your windows and just flip them up and they will stay up.No need to have strings on the windows to keep them open.Also put a battery operated light like those tap lights right inside the door.Sure is handy in the morning.I also found a old wall heater and mounted it in the wall,put propane bottle down below.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If you build a box stand, make it 5 x whatever width you want it. It's simple to do and gives you more leg room.

If you'd like pictures of a 5' x 7' stand we built along with a list of materials, send me a PM with your email address.

If you're rifle hunting, a box blind is the way to go for comfort and protection from the weather.

TH


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

suggestion:
instead of using tin on the roof that will be loud, hotter, brighter, etc. look at using shingles
with shingles you can still hear when you get of the blind after a downpour and not hear the ringing in your ears_(learned from experience)_


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Here's a picture of mine. When I built it I kept a couple of things in mind. First and foremost was the cost. It cost me less than $150.00. Simple constructions, and I bought the paint from the rejects at the Home Depot paint counter. The legs are 2x10s. The are 10 inches wide. The stand has been in place for three years. I didn't put in a rear window to avoid silhoutes.

The second thing I kept in mind was the size. I've never regreted building such a big blind. (I'd hunt out of a tripod any day, but the blind has advantages.) I've got shelving down the middle that allows me my thermos of coffee, snacks and binoculars. With a good book in the blind I can spend just about all day. I can stretch my legs and even stand.

It fits my son and I with plenty of room to spare. In fact I've done some all night hog hunts and have been very comfortable.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

things that do help: like said above is sound proofing, a door big enough for your and your rifle to fit through with out beating either to heck, enough room for a small heater, and making sure all cracks are sealed so you don't have any critters taking up residence.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I should note - on the blind picture above - I did add an awning. A piece of plywood that goes over top of the windows. Since I'm facing West, it keeps the sun off my face. It also makes a shadow over the window that helps decrease the visability of the rifle barrel when I stick it outside the blind and take aim. 

The awning was easy to build. Four cheap L-brackets and a piece of plywood.


----------

